# TrainWreck 4 weeks into flower



## Stark (Mar 10, 2009)

Here's a few pics of my first ever grow. She's 4 week into flower and coming along nicely.  

She's in a 5g DWC, room is 32''x32'' with a 400w hps. Been using the same light for the whole grow.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Mar 11, 2009)

Nice. Only 4-5 weeks to go.


----------



## Hick (Mar 11, 2009)

...stellar stark!!.. fantastic "first" grow


----------



## Stark (Mar 11, 2009)

thanks guys. it pays to do your research


----------

